
Wait, is Behavioral Driven Design (BDD) for losers? - ajwinn
http://futurefun.tumblr.com/post/36713876206/behavioral-driven-design-bdd-is-for-losers
======
jph
BDD is great, in my opinion, especially for working on larger projects with
longer goals.

For example we're using BDD on a multi-million-dollar multi-year project with
dozens of stakeholders and programmers from multiple organizations.

When we bring a new person on board he can read the BDD and quickly understand
what's happening.

We use Cucumber, Selenium, and also use TDD tools like RSpec and
minitest/spec, and minitest/benchmark.

------
ricardobeat
Chat rooms are sometimes a dangerous place to ask questions. Mobs form really
quick.

There are plenty of companies doing TDD. I've been practicing it in my past
few projects and have only good things to say. I probably write around 50% of
tests first, the rest is written after implementation to expand coverage.

